# March 2020 - 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

A thread for everybody testing in March.

Goodluck 

Sharry


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi

I guess someone has to be the first and it might aswell be me.  I had my transfer yesterday and my test day is 13th March. 
All the best


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

My test date is 13 th March too. This is my last fet as we already have a ds from our last cycle in 2016


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey

Bit quiet here eh!

I had a frozen transfer yesterday. Ive never done FET before 😬.

My OTD is Monday 16th, ive never stuck to OTD before but im determined to this time! 

Tiredmum (i should have used this name) how many day post transfer are you? Day 3,5 or 6 embryo?

Same goes eloise?


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi bubbles 
Just reading your posts on another thread. How weird is that?
I had transfer on Monday with a donor frozen 5 day blast. I think it was a 3 something which put me off as it’s our last blast although we do have a gorgeous little boy from our last FET. Knowing that grade 3 can work made me feel loads better x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol, that is strange! 

Dont be disheartened... my little bear was a 3BB. 
My last transfer was a hatching 5AA and i knew instantly it wasnt going to work, i ended up having a chemical so i wouldnt get too stuck on grades. I really do believe its down to luck.
So your 3dp at the mo then. 😁


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi yes the logical part of my brain thinks it’s all down to luck but it’s so hard to get hung up over things. Not had a cycle since 2016 so u forget these things but I’ve started panicking thinking oh I’ve not been taking my Brazil nuts , folic acid etc😊.
Hubby says if it’s meant to be it will be and we r blessed anyway but you can’t but still want it to work. One week down , one to go


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi
I had a 6day blastocyst fresh transfer. It was touch and go as to whether there would be a transfer however it ‘sped up’ and reached blastocyst on day 6. One week to go 😬 

Goodluck all


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Evening thought I’d just post as this thread is really quiet. How is everyone doing x


----------



## Caldey (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi, 

My test day is Wednesday 11th March. I had my first IVF cycle last month and we transferred a 5-day blast on 29th Feb. I had some spotting on Saturday which really freaked me out and I thought that was it but amazingly it stopped (I've had to increase the amount of progesterone I'm taking). I'm just hoping I still make it to Wednesday without my period showing up, only one more day to go! 

Good luck to everyone else testing this month.


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi mine is Friday. 
The spotting can be a good sign. I’ve had bfp since Sunday but tbh I’m freaking out as so scared I’m gonna miscarry.
Normal tests are coming up ok but a digital came negative which has really scared me even though I know it may be too soon . I’m so fed up and I’m limbo at the moment . Forgot how hard this is, know one really knows what this like unless they have been though it


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Hi ladies, glad to see this thread.  My testing is in a week.  This is my second try and using my only frozen embie.  Good luck ladies!


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi caldey 
Good luck for today.
Bubbles I read you had tested on another thread - it is really early yet and doesn’t mean you are out.
AFM
Im staying cautious as I have been getting bfp for the last couple of days but I have suffered lots of losses so not getting excited till I know everything is ok.


----------



## Caldey (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi ladies,

I got my first ever BFP this morning!!!!! We have been trying for 6 years and just can't believe it has worked! I know there is a long way to go but we are trying to soak up being happy and positive today. I have had a twinge in the same place on and off over the 2ww which I think might be related but I've been worried its too far left that it might be ectopic. First scan booked for 31st March, I pray everything goes to plan. 

Tiredmum3 thanks for your well wishes, I hope you continue to get BFPs, Friday will be here soon. My clinic told me to only use the normal tests because digital ones can be much more inaccurate so I would stick to using the normal ones. 

Good luck to everyone. x


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Morning 
Well I’ve been up since 3am. Don’t know it’s the bfp or the steroids but sleeping is not good and I’m having really extreme night sweats at the moment.
I’m paying for a blood test today to see the hcg raising. Can’t afford it mind you so actually thinking whether it’s worth it but hey ho.

We’ll see what the next few weeks bring and I’m gonna change the timings of my meds to see if that helps the sleep then a day of work today and tomorrow but wish I could just sleeep x


----------



## Eloise242 (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi 

Tested today and it was a BFN, so its back to the ‘drawing board’ as that was the one and only viable embryo. Booked my appointment with the clinc to discuss. 

All the best


----------



## tiredmum3 (Jun 1, 2015)

Evening Eloise 
I’m sorry to hear of your bfn . Although I’ve never lost a baby late on in pregnancy , I have had many cycles and mmc before we moved to DE. 
I know how u must be feeling as I had got to the point after 9years and many tries that it wasn’t meant to be but then we were so blessed with a ds in 2017. Please never give up. There is always a way , please keep the faith .
❤❤❤


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Dear Eloise sorry to hear about your BFN.  Hugs to you dear.


----------

